# Blue Topaz Metallic?



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mustang Jim said:


> Is blue topaz metallic the same color as Luxo Blue? I'm looking for some touch-up paint, but only found Luxo Blue.
> 
> Thanks
> Jim



Jim,
I would suggest that you speak to your dealer about the correct touch up paint color that you will need. They will be able to provide you with the most accurate information. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

That's what most dealerships are calling it but it is still blue topaz metallic

I'm telling you the truth officer! I wasn't speeding but I sure passed a whole bunch of people who were!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> That's what most dealerships are calling it but it is still blue topaz metallic
> 
> I'm telling you the truth officer! I wasn't speeding but I sure passed a whole bunch of people who were!


That's like Autumn Metallic is technically GGT Seraphin Orange or something like that.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> That's like Autumn Metallic is technically GGT Seraphin Orange or something like that.


Yes it's the same color just a fancy name.


----------



## Mustang Jim (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I found some references to the color codes online and Luxo blue and blue topaz metallic have the same code. I'll probably do what Stacy recommends and call the dealer to make sure it's the same.


----------

